# Sore nose on catfish



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened to my catfish. A couple of weeks ago he presented with this sore looking nose/mouth area. I thought maybe one of the other fish had torn his whiskers off or something. I treated with Melafix for a week, and while it wasn't completely healed it looked better. Now it's come back and it looks even worse. He doesn't seem distraught, he's behaving and eating like he normally does. 

My pictures aren't so great, but I tried.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would continue the treatment with Melafix. You may want to add some salt and raise your temp just to be safe. Good luck.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what substrate you use? The cory looks like it is getting sore from burying its nose in substrate. In general, sharp substrate like eco-complete or T.moon sand or silica sand is not too cory friendly.


----------

